# Transducer location with sponsons?



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Hey guys finally had some free time and contacted Simard CS my question to them was "my skiff already has a factory cutout for a shoot thru transducer which unit is better for me GO7 or GO7 XSE?" Their response was simple if i want total scan i have to mount the foot long duper off the transom or go with the regular GO7 and mount in the factory cutout. So my question to you guys is where are you mounting your transducers on the transom if you have sponsons? I'd really like to be able to use the extra capabilities of this unit. For the extra $150-200 i can get the XSE but requires the transom mount. Any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

My transducer is on the starboard side transom where the sponson starts to come off the transom.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

no feedback issues while running on plane? Its not that I will be using the unit offshore or total scan capabilities all the time but if I am going to get it id like for everything to work correctly and not half assed!


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Sorry, I don't really use it for that.
I only use it for gps and water temp. I can see the bottom 99% of the time where I fish.
I have a Garmin 546s


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

Yes i do as well most areas i fish i can see bottom unless running from flat to flat was just wanting to use it more for when i venture out the inlet on calm days and for occasional out of town trips. Thanks for the insight!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

With tabs on my sponsons, the only place to mount the transducer is at the back of the tunnel (starboard side), way too close to the motor and higher in the water than I would like. If the motor is in gear, good luck making any sense of the bottom. With that said, I really only use the thing for GPS and water temp. If I happen to need to see what's down there, I can put her in neutral for a few seconds and it shows up fine. Ghetto, but it works.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

Just mounted my new one with my Simrad GO7 and she works perfect. If getting choppy feed back while running WOT then tilt her down a notch and you'll get a bigger reading. Everything runs perfect.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

FSUDrew99 said:


> Just mounted my new one with my Simrad GO7 and she works perfect. If getting choppy feed back while running WOT then tilt her down a notch and you'll get a bigger reading. Everything runs perfect.


To be the bearer of bad news but you probably won't be able to fit the total scan transducer in the pocket. The thing is enormous. If you want to try, you could mount the transducer flush to the bottom of your hull but that would require some imrprovisation. Some people have done it successfully but it's not straightforward with the way the cable comes off the xducer. 

If you're hung up on getting side imaging but not the Simrad unit, Humminbird makes a compact side imaging transducer that comes standard with their Helix 5, 7, 9 units that should fit. A lot of people are anti-HB for various reasons (poor menu layouts, less durability, geared more towards freshwater crowd) but their SI works better in really shallow water than Lowrance/Simrad for what it's worth.


----------



## FSUDrew99 (Feb 3, 2015)

YnR said:


> To be the bearer of bad news but you probably won't be able to fit the total scan transducer in the pocket. The thing is enormous. If you want to try, you could mount the transducer flush to the bottom of your hull but that would require some imrprovisation. Some people have done it successfully but it's not straightforward with the way the cable comes off the xducer.
> 
> If you're hung up on getting side imaging but not the Simrad unit, Humminbird makes a compact side imaging transducer that comes standard with their Helix 5, 7, 9 units that should fit. A lot of people are anti-HB for various reasons (poor menu layouts, less durability, geared more towards freshwater crowd) but their SI works better in really shallow water than Lowrance/Simrad for what it's worth.



Nice thing is mine isn't the total scan just the echo and down scan so its a smaller unit. The structure can is ridiculously long!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

So, my transducer died a few days ago. I'm admittedly using the bum news to justify upgrading my chartplotter/fishfinder combo as well as transducer. 

1) I have a HB Pro (with sponsons, obviously)
2) Has anyone actually had any luck installing a sidescan/sidevu/structure scan (whatever you want to call it) transducer between the sponsons?

I've got a fault Garmin 541s right now... was thinking of sticking with Garmin (going to the 74sv CHIRP). Am just hoping the larger transducer would be able to work. 

Anyone have any data points? 

Thanks for the help, gents.


----------



## ADicus (Feb 15, 2013)

I am finally getting around to this I just installed my Atlas Micro and should have plenty of room for that monster of a transducer! More to come when I get to it!


----------



## TheFrequentFlier (Feb 17, 2016)

Gents - went ahead and put a GARMIN echomap 74SV w/CHIRP on my HB Pro (has sponsons for those who aren't familiar). Will post some details and photos tomorrow, but bottom line, it works like a champ, including a great sidescan/structure scan.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

tgjohnso said:


> Gents - went ahead and put a GARMIN echomap 74SV w/CHIRP on my HB Pro (has sponsons for those who aren't familiar). Will post some details and photos tomorrow, but bottom line, it works like a champ, including a great sidescan/structure scan.


@tgjohnso any update? Bit historic but just about to do the same on my '05 Marquesa. 

The new sidevu transducer is only 7" long including mount.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

tgjohnso said:


> So, my transducer died a few days ago. I'm admittedly using the bum news to justify upgrading my chartplotter/fishfinder combo as well as transducer.
> 
> 1) I have a HB Pro (with sponsons, obviously)
> 2) Has anyone actually had any luck installing a sidescan/sidevu/structure scan (whatever you want to call it) transducer between the sponsons?
> ...


I'd like to see some pics of installs that work with full functionality. Mine works "ok", but I lose speed under way. I'll post a pic later.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Go-7, total scan mounted on left side. 
Works like it's supposed to, even at 30mph.

I suppose it's time to polish and wax the hull again. 

View attachment 123346


----------

